

Verbal Regular Expressions (JS, PHP, Java, Ruby, Groovy) - jehna1
http://github.com/jehna/VerbalExpressions

======
deadfall
This is great! I find myself always using an online code tool to figure out
and test the appropriate regex.

------
kvprashant
Good stuff

